# Fluval Ebi outflow tube concern



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a Fluval Ebi; among the tank inhabitants are two big apple snails. They have taken to lodging their chunky selves on top of the filter outflow tube to facilitate the nomming of duckweed. 

They're efficient and I welcome their contribution to the housekeeping, BUT they sometimes knock the tube out of the filter, which results in a geyser of water from the filter itself. 

I have learned to keep the filter well-submerged to minimize the outflow gush so that not much water overflows the tank, and I have been fortunate to be in the room each time this has happened so far. However, I want to ensure that it doesn't happen at all. 

Has anyone else wrestled with this problem and figured out a way to keep the outflow tube more firmly fixed (but not permanently) in the filter?


----------

